# Mono's Journal



## Monolith (Feb 5, 2003)

Current routine...

5:30am: wake up

5:45am: 20g whey protein, 15 mins cardio

6:00am: breakfast - bowl of lowfat granola (w/ raisins) with fat free milk, two slices wheat bread w/ natural peanut butter

6:30am: weight training

7:45am: another 20g whey protein shake after weight training

9:00am: 40g whey protein

12:30-1:00pm: 2 grilled chicken breasts

4:00pm: can of tuna

7:00pm: varies... chicken, seafood, meat, etc.

10:00pm: bed

-----------------------------

Based the advice i've gotten from all the helpful people on these forums... im gonna try to shake that routine up a bit in the next few days.  I'm going shopping tonight. 

Initially i think i'll try to fix my breakfast.  I've heard a lot of good comments about the oats/protein/pb mix.  I think i'll give that a try.  Gonna try to get at least a couple egg whites in as well.

If anyone's got any advice on how to further improve my breakfast (or any other meal for that matter) please reply!  I'm especially interested in what i can eat for my 2nd and 3rd meals, as i'm stuck in school, and need something that i can carry with me.

I'm currently about 6'5" and around 210 lbs.  Looking to lose some BF and get lean by May-June.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Current routine...
> 
> 5:30am: wake up
> ...



These are just my suggestions.  Take them as you wish but you are not eating enough fat or veggies and make sure you drink at least 5 Liters of water a day.

Good Luck


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

Geez... ill take your advice, but its like swimming upstream for me.  Everything ive ever heard says not to eat some of the stuff you're suggesting.  I thought mayo alone was the devil... but full fat?!  Are you crazy woman? 

Oh... and for the post-workout shake, i just read that that's one time its good to have just protein?  Because it absorbs faster or something...?  Or perhaps i misunderstood that?

Thanks Jodi.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

6/2/03 - 

6:15am: wake up

6:45am: breakfast - one serving "multigrain flaxseed and soy hot cereal"  (nutrition info here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14895)  and a can of tuna

7:10-8:10am: leg day

8:20am: 40g protein shake mixed with 3 tbsp heavy cream

--------------------------

Now im probably going to take another shake with me to school to have around 11 am.  I like the idea of having some frozen strawberries with it, but it'll all melt by 11.

I'm heading to a natural foods store today... gonna get some flax seed oil, etc.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

Alright... headed to the store today.  I plan on getting...

flax oil
apples
oats
canned tuna
chicken breasts
spinach (mmm...)
broccoli
strawberries
walnuts

I'm still searchin this site and others for easy to prepare "bagged" snacks/meals.  Two of my daily meals are gonna be taken while in school... so i cant exactly have a couple pieces of chicken and some broccoli.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Jodi... i just reread one of your suggestions and im a lil confused.  You suggested 3 whole eggs and 4-5 egg whites for breakfast.  Does this mean 3 whole eggs (including the 3 egg whites) and another 1 or 2 egg whites on top of that?  Or do you mean eat 3 whole eggs (including the 3 egg whites), and then on TOP of that another 4-5 egg whites alone?

Also, the reason it looks like my "meals" are so close together in the morning, is that ive always been told that i should take a protein shake directly after the gym.  Is this not really necessary?  If so, it'd be easier to spread out my meals.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

HUH!!  Ok your starting to confuse me.  3 Whole Eggs meaning egg yolks and the whites included, then 4-5 egg whites only.  So your getting 3 Yolks and 7-8 whites total.  Does that make sense.

OK, I follow DP & w8's diets.  They don't believe in the post w/o spike.  Yes, you should have a meal within an hour after your w/o but it should not be just protein.  It needs to be a meal meaning protein, fat & veggies.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> HUH!!  Ok your starting to confuse me.  3 Whole Eggs meaning egg yolks and the whites included, then 4-5 egg whites only.  So your getting 3 Yolks and 7-8 whites total.  Does that make sense.
> 
> OK, I follow DP & w8's diets.  They don't believe in the post w/o spike.  Yes, you should have a meal within an hour after your w/o but it should not be just protein.  It needs to be a meal meaning protein, fat & veggies.  Does that make sense?



LOL, i had a feeling my post would be confusing.  I reread it after i typed it and had a hard time understanding it myself. 

But yeah, you just explained what i needed to know.  I'll cut out the post-workout protein shake and make it into a meal about 45 mins later.

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

6/2/03 (continued...)

11am: 40g protein shake /w 3 tbsp heavy cream and 5 strawberries

1:45pm:  can of tuna + 1 cup spinach

5:00pm:  2 slices smoked turkey, apple, 3 tbsp heavy cream (i was in a rush, lol)

8:00pm:  gonna have some halibut, butternut squash, green beans

11:00pm:  prolly gonna have a 40g protein shake w/ 3 tbsp heavy cream

well... thats a first day with a semi-refined diet.  ill try to fix it up even more over the next few days.  comments on stuff that still needs changing are requested!!

oh, omg... i went to buy flax seed oil today.  christ, i was staring at the "oils" section of the market for a good 10 minutes!  then i asked an employee and she pointed me to the refrigerated section.  lol.  oh... the employee mentioned something else i found kind of... odd... flax seed oil will eventually turn into lynn seed oil?!  isnt that the stuff they use on furniture?!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

> flax seed oil will eventually turn into lynn seed oil?! isnt that the stuff they use on furniture



Where in the world did you hear something like this?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

according to fit day... today got me...

1958 cals
62 fat
94 carbs
264 protein

thoughts?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Where in the world did you hear something like this?



lol, the employee at the store where i bought the flax oil told me that.

im assuming she was off her rocker?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't know about that but I do know that you need to keep your Flax Oil in the fridge.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok... so im starting to get my nutrition in line... now on to my weight training...

I usually do 3 days on 1 day off.

(setsxreps)

Day 1: Chest, Triceps, Biceps

Hammer Wide Chest - 3x12-10-8
Incline DB Press - 3x10
DB Flys - 3x12
Bench Tri Extensions - 3x12
Wide Pushdowns - 3x12
Seated Alt. DB Curls - 3x8
Standing BB Curls - 3x12


Day 2: Legs

45 Degree Press - 4x15
Extensions - 3x12
Seated Curl - 3x12
Abductors - 3x12


Day 3: Back, Shoulders

Hammer Front Lat Pulldown - 3x12
Seated Cable Rows - 3x12
Hyperextensions - 3x15
Hammer Shoulder Press - 4x12
Cybex Lateral Raise - 3x12
Shrugs - 3x15

I do abs and calves every other day.  Calves are 4x30 standing raise, abs are 4x20 decline crunches.

Again, my main goal at the moment is to lose excess bodyfat.  Of course i want to minimize any muscle loss, and if possible, even gain some.

I appreciate any comments!!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 7, 2003)

About how many calories should i be taking in per day?

According to Fitday, i took in about 2285 calories today.

54% protein, 33% fat, 13% carbs

Again, im looking to lose fat for now... gaining muscle is secondary.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2003)

What did your meal plan look like today?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 7, 2003)

meal 1: 1/4 cup steel-cut oats, 6 egg whites + 2 yolks

meal 2: 40g protein shake w/ 6 strawberries

meal 3: 10 oz chicken breast, 1 cup spinach, apple

meal 4:  40g protein shake w/ 3 tbsp heavy cream

meal 5:  salad /w 2 tbsp caesar dressing, cup of mixed cauliflower/broccoli, 10 oz lean steak

and later tonight, before i hit the sack, i was going to take another 40g protein shake w/ a tbsp of flax oil.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> meal 1: 1/4 cup steel-cut oats, 6 egg whites + 2 yolks
> 
> *I would add another whole egg ( including yolk LOL)*
> ...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 7, 2003)

oh god... 3 yolks?  i could barely eat the two i had this morning.  :/

for meal 2, i didnt add any fat because that was my first meal post workout.  i had read elsewhere on this site that having fat soon after a workout wasnt good...?

and how many carbs should i be getting?  according to fitday i got 88 grams of carbs today.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with having fat after your workout.   If you were following a plan that allows for a p/w/o spike then adding fat would be senseless.  Seeing you are trying to cut and lose BF and not using a p/w/o spike adding fat to your meal is necessary for satiety and to slow down digestion of that meal.

Pleae post your macros for the day.  I still think you need more carbs as well as your calories are too low and adding more carbs and the additional fat I mentioned should bring up your cals.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

for yesterday, i got...

2638 cals
98g of fat
96g of carbs
339g of protein

thats including the 40g protein shake /w 1 tbsp of flax oil right before bed


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

On a side note...

Is it ok to not do squats or leg presses, and replace them with extensions?  I don't want a huge ass.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

LOL!  Squats are the best exercise.  Nothing can replace squats.  You won't get a big ass.  LOL!  I do squats heavy too and I don't think I have a big ass.  JMO


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> for yesterday, i got...
> 
> 2638 cals
> ...



I'm having a hard time finding where you got these totals from the foods you posted.     It doesn't add up right?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

Here's a copy of what i got from fitday for yesterdays meals:

cals/fat/carb/protein

*meal 1*
1/4 cup steel-cut oats - 140/3/27/6
6 egg whites - 99/0/2/21
1.5 yolks (they taste horrible!  ) - 91/8/0/4

*meal 2*
scifit protein shake - 230/3/8/42
6 strawberries - 22/0/6/0

*meal 3*
10 oz chicken breast - 458/10/0/86
1 cup spinach - 43/0/7/6
apple - 81/0/21/0

*meal 4*
scifit protein shake - 230/3/8/42
3 tbsp heavy cream - 154/17/1/1

*meal 5*
1 cup salad (lettuce, tomato) - 13/0/3/1
2 tbsp caesar dressing - 140/15/1/1
10 oz steak - 566/23/0/85
1/2 cup broccoli - 14/0/3/1
1/2 cup cauliflower - 13/0/3/1

*meal 6* (before bed)
scifit protein shake - 230/3/8/42
1 tbsp flax oil - 120/14/0/0

Totals...
2645/98/98/339


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

First of all Never count your veggies.  If they are green fibrous veggies which I see thats all you had, then never count them.  Take them right out of your totals.

2nd of all is your chicken and steak weighed raw or cooked?  It makes a huge difference.   

Also if your are correct and that chicken and steak has 85G protein then that is WAY too much in 1 meal.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

yeah, the chicken and steak was cooked.  might have been a little less than 10 oz, but around that.

and i had no idea i wasnt supposed to count the veggies.  why is that?  man, i think i'll just start eating nothing but veggies if they dont count. 

85g of protein is too much for one meal... how much should i be getting per meal?  whats the max?

for that matter, how fast can your body absorb/digest/make use of protein?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

Fibrous veggies don't count cuz they are all fiber and because the fiber has basically zeroed out the calories.  I know there is a more technical explanation.

You should be getting about 50G protein per meal.  Too much protein at 1 meal is useless and your body won't use it all and if I remember correctly your body turns extra protein into glucose and that means sugar (fat storage).  Again there is a more technical explanation.

Try reading   THESE ARTICLES I think it will help answer alot of your questions


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

ok, i took out the broccoli and the spinach

that puts me at...
2588 cals
98 fat
88 carb
332 protein

with the exception of not spacing the protein across my meals well enough, does that sound about right?

the cals seem a little high to me.  and should my carbs be lower?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

No thats good but your carbs should be higher so that you won't require a carb up.  I think you should add that sweet potato or brown rice that I suggested.  Then you should be good and your calories are fine.  I know it seems like alot of food.  Check out my journal for some ideas if you want, I eat alot too and I'm only 117.  Its under The Cut Starts Here.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No thats good but your carbs should be higher so that you won't require a carb up.  I think you should add that sweet potato or brown rice that I suggested.  Then you should be good and your calories are fine.  I know it seems like alot of food.  Check out my journal for some ideas if you want, I eat alot too and I'm only 117.  Its under The Cut Starts Here.



LOL, exactly, it does seem like a lot of food!  it goes against all the laymans dieting ideas ive heard for years.  but im definitely gonna try it.

i bought some brown rice yesterday, ill add some in with my 4th meal today.

oh, and those articles you linked to are great!  especially the one about insulin.

thanks!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

hey Jodi, i just read through yer journal.

your weight training is impressive!!

oh... did you ever get sued?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

Alright, ive got a few random questions...

Is lamb ok to have?  Was thinking of having that tonight for dinner.  Seared first in some olive oil, then thrown in the oven.

Also... how much does a barbell typically weigh?  Is it 45 or 55 lbs?

And which is usually harder to do: incline DB chest presses, or flat bench DB presses?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Alright, ive got a few random questions...
> 
> Is lamb ok to have?  Was thinking of having that tonight for dinner.  Seared first in some olive oil, then thrown in the oven.
> ...



I don't know about lamb I've never had it.  A BB weighs 45lbs and Incline Chest press is harder, IMO!

Oh, no, I didn't get sued!  So far anyway!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

8/2/02

*meal 1*
6 egg whites + 1 yolk
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
2 tbsp natty pb

*meal 2*
2 cans tuna
1 tbsp full fat mayo
celery

*meal 3*
10 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil
1 small bell pepper

*meal 4*
9 oz lamb chop
1.5 cups asparagus

*meal 5*
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream


totals (without fiber):
2545 cals
101 fat
143 carbs
258 protein


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't know about lamb I've never had it.  A BB weighs 45lbs and Incline Chest press is harder, IMO!
> 
> Oh, no, I didn't get sued!  So far anyway!



mmmm... you should try lamb sometime.  it turned out really good!  went perfectly with some roasted asparagus.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

Umm no thanks.  Can't stomach the thought of eating any Lamb, Veal, Pork or Venison.   

But give me a good piece of steak anyday. YUMMY  

Is that your totals for the entire day?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

yeah, thats it... i got up late, no 6th meal 

still needs work, eh?

edit: and whats up with the no veal/pork/lamb, etc?  is it for a dietary reason or ya just dont like that stuff?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

Your meal plan looks really good except for missing meal 6.  Yourr still up why no meal 6 ?  Remember, missing a meal is just as bad as cheating in a meal.  Was the chicken weighed before or after cooking and how much protein is that?  

Can't stomach the thought of eating those foods for some reason, type of animal I guess.   Pork I just never liked at all.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your meal plan looks really good except for missing meal 6.  Yourr still up why no meal 6 ?  Remember, missing a meal is just as bad as cheating in a meal.  Was the chicken weighed before or after cooking and how much protein is that?
> 
> Can't stomach the thought of eating those foods for some reason, type of animal I guess.   Pork I just never liked at all.



well... i just had meal 5 about an hour ago.

bleh, i didnt think missing a meal was as bad as cheating.  in fact, that almost justifies me having a snickers right now. 

chicken was weighed after cooking... and according to fitday it was about 80g of protein.  i suppose i have to find a way to spread that out, huh?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes you need to reduce the protein in that meal.  Its causing more harm than good.   

The reason for the 6 smaller meals per day is to increase your metabolism and let your body know its okay to use excess fat for energy.  By missing meals your metabolism slows down because it doesn't know when its next meal is.  

This is a really good article by DP 

Explains alot of what I've tried to explain.

and NO SNICKERS!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes you need to reduce the protein in that meal.  Its causing more harm than good.
> 
> The reason for the 6 smaller meals per day is to increase your metabolism and let your body know its okay to use excess fat for energy.  By missing meals your metabolism slows down because it doesn't know when its next meal is.
> ...



gah!  this is harder than my chemistry class.  sooo much stuff to balance.

Today i WILL eat 6 small meals, and i WONT get more than 50g of protein per meal.

*puts on game face*


----------



## Monolith (Feb 9, 2003)

*HOLY CRAP!*

All my sets went up at least 3 reps today, some (flat bench) went up 4 or 5!

All the weight i did just 5 days ago felt light as a feather. 

This diet owns!  And here i was thinking my strength might even diminish... i guess i just wasnt eating enough.  Even on a cut im gaining strength.

Thanks Jodi!!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 9, 2003)

*meal 1*
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
2 tbsp natty pb
6 egg whites
1 yolk

*meal 2* (for some reason i dont remember having this meal at all... but it was in my fitday journal...  )
40g protein
3 tbsp heavy cream

*meal 3*
8 oz chicken
1 cup spinach

*meal 4* (bleh... weird meal, eaten over the course of an hour)
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil
1.5 cups broccoli
8 oz roast beef

*meal 5*
40g protein
3 tbsp heavy cream

totals (not including fiber):
2547 cals
105 fat
124 carb
268 protein


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> *HOLY CRAP!*
> 
> All my sets went up at least 3 reps today, some (flat bench) went up 4 or 5!
> ...



Your welcome!  You should get a BF test done and measurements so monitor your progress.  Also, remember muscle weighs more than fat!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Your welcome!  You should get a BF test done and measurements so monitor your progress.  Also, remember muscle weighs more than fat!



BF test... 

maybe after i lose a little more weight... im too insecure about my fat. 

i lost 2 lbs in the last week anyway, down to 208.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 10, 2003)

Ewwwww...

So i went to GNC today, because my lack of protein powder was driving me mad.  Unfortunately, the only small containers they had were of their own queer mixture.  I wouldnt mind slightly more carbs or something like that... but this shit actually has added SUGAR!  2g per scoop!!  Now WTF is that about?!

Bleh, i bought it anyway.  lol.  Tastes like crap.  Fuck GNC.  Postman better bring my 10lb bag tomorrow or im gonna hurt someone.


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Mono! 

I see another one from MA  .... where abouts? 

Have you tried making some tuna patties? Made with oats, tuna, egg whites.... Prince posted them in the recipe section once in a post with other recipes.  I like to make them if I want something portable besides bars or shakes....plus I make 'm small enuf so they kinda look like cookies so quite inconspicuous...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Mono!
> 
> I see another one from MA  .... where abouts?
> ...



ahhh... tuna patties eh?  sounds promising!  ill go check out the recipe now.

im from chicopee (outside springfield).  how bout you?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 11, 2003)

Ugh... im not even going to post my meals for yesterday.  They SUCKED.  I think i would have been better off eating a package of cookies.

I think i got like 2200 calories for the entire day.


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> im from chicopee (outside springfield).  how bout you?



Love the Bright Nights in Springfield around Xmas time! 
I'm from westford..


----------



## Monolith (Feb 11, 2003)

Ah... Westford is out by Boston right?

Yeah, Bright Nights is good... but it never changes!  It's pretty much the same thing every year.

Although i can remember a few times me and a few friends got a lil rowdy over high school xmas break, and had some fun at the display's expense.  One time we tried to mount one of the glowing elves on our car as a hood ornament.  Hooking it up to the car battery almost electrocuted us though.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 12, 2003)

11/2/03

*meal 1*
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
2 tbsp natty pb
6 egg whites
1 egg yolk

*meal 2*
40g protein shake
6 strawberries
3 tbsp heavy cream

*meal 3*
a cup of baked french fries........ (it was this or nothing :/ )
small banana

*meal 4*
10 oz tuna
1 tbsp mayo
celery

*meal 5*
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil
8 oz chicken breast

*meal 6*
6 oz pork tenderloin
1.5 cups broccoli

totals without broccoli and celery:
cals: 2419
fat: 92
carbs: 157  
protein: 238 

Better than the day before at least...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 12, 2003)

12/2/03

*meal 1*
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
2 tbsp natty pb
6 egg whites
1 egg yolk

*meal 2*
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream

*meal 3*
6 oz chicken breast
1 cup spinach

*meal 4*
40g protein shake
6 strawberries
3 tbsp heavy cream

*meal 5*
8oz "lean" ham  
couple sticks of celery w/ 3 tbsp natty pb  

*meal 6*
20g protein shake
1.5 tbsp heavy cream


----------



## Monolith (Feb 14, 2003)

Grrrr.....

I have a problem.

5 days ago i went into the gym, and had an awesome chest day.  i went up in reps across the board, and over the past few days ive been really psyched to get back in and check my progress.

so... i finally come in today, and to my dismay, ive barely eeked out 1 rep in a couple chest exercises, and in others ive actually _regressed_!  i.e., i was doing bicep curls, and last week i got 8x8x6.  just today, the best i could do is 8x6x4.  wtf?!  thats a big drop!

the only thing thats different from normal is that i usually only have a 4 day interval, and i usually go in the morning (today was after 5 days, and i went in the mid afternoon).  could it be that i was just more tired?  or is something else up?

my first inclination would be that it might be my current cut that was the problem... but on the first week of my cut - 5 days ago - i was the best chest day ive had in months.

GAH!  CONFUSED!  HELP!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2003)

Most of the time while cutting your w8's will not increase very often.  Don't worry your not loosing muscle but you are losing fat and size.  The best thing to do would be to compare this weeks  w8's to next week.  If its getting bad then you probably need to tweak your diet a little.

What the w8 loss this week?  Maybe your losing too fast and we need to increase your kcals a bit.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 15, 2003)

i lost 2lbs this week... now at 206.  i seem to be on track.  down from 210 or so when i started.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm just afraid your losing too fast.  And you don't want that because then your losing muscle.  

What have your meal plans been looking like?  I know your cheat meal but other than that.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

Well here's what ive had so far today:

*meal 1*
6 egg whites
1 egg yolk
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
2 tbsp natty pb

*meal 2*
10 oz canned tuna (drained)
1 tbsp full fat mayo
2 sticks celery

*meal 3*
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries
1 cup broccoli

i plan on having...

*meal 4*
8 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil

*meal 5*
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream
(woke up late, ill have this right before bed)

right now, my biggest problem is my weight routine.  i didnt go yesterday cuz i was in boston, and i missed today because i was busy all morning (they close mid afternoon).  and i dont think theyre open tomorrow.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 16, 2003)

btw, whats a healthy weight range for someone my size?

im 6'5", medium build, and my muscle tone is... lacking... to say the least.  im doing barely more weight in my chest press, for example, than you are.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 20, 2003)

dksjhsalkgjlegjlesaa....

!

well, it was chest day again, and my reps went down again... somethings messed up.  everything started screwing up after that damn day in boston (IT WAS THE CHEAT MEAL!  NEVER AGAIN!).

bleh, screw it.  ive still got a good 10-15 lbs of bodyfat to lose.  i think ill just concentrate on losing this crap, then worry about adding muscle.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

holy christ!

i did freeweight squats for the first time yesterday... i almost fell over about 40 times. 

i did hack squats for the first time too.  those things are frickin' HARD! 

i miss my ego-boosting leg presses.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2003)

So ummmm, wheres the updates?????????????

What kind of journal is this if your not posting your meals and w/o


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> So ummmm, wheres the updates?????????????
> 
> What kind of journal is this if your not posting your meals and w/o



lazy journal :/

i missed a couple days @ fitday... and my w/o is embarassing. 

im gonna start anew tomorrow!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 22, 2003)

Back day:

Hammer Front Lat Pulldown -- 180lb -- 12x10x8x6

Seated Cable Rows -- 110lb -- 12x12x10

Hyperextensions -- BW -- 15x15x12

Hammer Shoulder Press -- 90lb -- 12x12x9x7  2 weeks ago it was 12x12x12x10 

BB Shrugs -- 135lb -- 15x12x11  i have the grip strength of a 12 year old... nearly ripped the skin off my hand trying to hang on to the bar on the last set. :/

Decline Crunches -- BW -- 20x20x20x20

Standing Calf Raises -- really messing around with these today.  got bored of doing the same weight/reps for the past few weeks, so i tried loadin it up.  i did a set of 12 at 135lb, 12 at 180lb, then a set of 10 at 225lb, and finally a set of 18 at 90lb.  i was suprised my calves could lift that much... with my bodyweight thats an extra 200 pounds on all those numbers!  prolly not a lot for you guys, was it was cool for me.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 23, 2003)

Meals for *2/22/03*:

Meal 1:
3 egg whites
1 egg yolk
20g protein shake
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
3 tbsp natty pb

Meal 2:
40g protein shake
6 strawberries
3 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 3:
8 oz chicken
1/2 cup (before cooking) brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil

Meal 4:
6 oz pork loin

Meal 5:
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream

Totals --
Cals: 2510
Fat: 108
Carbs: 136
Protein: 244


----------



## Monolith (Feb 24, 2003)

Meals for 2/24/03 --

Meal 1:
40g protein shake
2 tbsp heavy cream
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
3 tbsp natty pb

Meal 2:
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Meal 3:
6 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil

Meal 4:
40g protein shake
3 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Meal 5 (only 45 mins after number 4... had to eat with family):
4 oz chicken
3 oz sausage (  )

Meal 6:
20g protein shake
1 tbsp heavy cream
3 strawberries

Totals -- 
Cals:  3009
Fat:  139
Carbs:  155
Protein:  283

HELP!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 24, 2003)

2/24/03: Chest, Tri's, Bi's

Flat Bench -- 135lb -- 10x8x8x5  Just kind of a warm up... not pushing too hard

Incline DB Press -- 50lb DB's -- 8x8x7

DB Flys -- 35lb DB's -- 12x8x6

Decline Bench -- 105lb -- 6x6  never tried a decline bench before... decided to mess around on it for a couple sets.  maybe i should add this to my routine...?

Flat Bench Tri Extension -- 20lb + whatever the EZ bar weighs -- 11x8x5  I dont know what the hell is wrong with my tri's, but theyre weak as hell.  never seem to get any stronger. :/

Wide Grip Pushdowns -- 80lb -- 8x6x7 (dont ask how that happened)

Seated Alt. DB Curl -- 35lb DB -- 8x6x4

Hammer Machine Curl -- 90lb -- 8x6x4

Abs -- 25x25x25x25 decline crunches

Standing Calf Raise -- 45lbx15, 180lbx15x12x11, 45lbx12  Still kinda messin around with calves.  Some people are telling me huge weight and like 8 reps, others are saying 20-30 reps.  So, in light of further evidence, ive decided to ignore both sides and do my own thing.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh christ...

I r confused again. :/

So i was talking to a trainer at my gym today, and he asked to see what my current diet looked like.  I wrote it out for him, and he responded to mark it up with red ink... including a big red "WTF" on the top. 

What i wrote out was basically the meal plan outlined earlier in this thread.  In particular, he circled the heavy cream i've been having with my protein shakes.  He said "the guys you got this diet advice from can eat heavy cream and sticks of butter because theyre taking 1500 mg of roids a week"... or something like that.   He also said that sugar is ok for me to have.  I mentioned the granola w/ raisins and the skim milk i was having for breakfast... he said i can go back to that.  WTF?  Im gonna find that hard to do after reading 924378 threads on IM about how sugar is the devil.

He says i shouldnt be taking in as much protein as i have been either... i had been targeting 250-300g of protein a day, he said thats a strain on the body, and i should be aiming for 190 or so (1 gram per pound of lean body mass).

Does anyone agree with this advice?  Since im pretty much a dietary neophyte, i didnt offer much of a defense for my diet.  In fact, he made me schedule an appointment to see him later this week!   Anyway, can anyone give me some of the reasoning behind this diet plan?  Things i could bring up when i talk to him next?  Oh... and he wanted to know WTF flax oil was and why i was taking it.  All i said was "it's healthy fat".


----------



## Britney (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Oh christ...
> 
> I r confused again. :/
> ...




Okay...if you've read all those threads then you should know _why_ you're doing the diet? 

The Fat Loss Primer explains why...and if you're truly interested...you could read the thread on insulin.

In a nut shell...the diet utilizes high protein for maximum tissue repair, moderate healthy fats for a) flavour b) saiety c) help control insulin d) health e) provide energy, and *slow burning* carbs w/ fibre...also to help control insulin & provide energy.

You can search Insulin w/ Dr. Pain's name  or mine   ...hope that helps a bit?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think I'm out of line...............What a fuvking idiot!!! Please tell him to  leave you the hell alone! I think I would question the management of the gym, as to if that is what they truely want their trainers to do. Looks bad on them!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

In defense of trainers (lol) they aren't allowed to give out meal plans or suggestions unless they are based on the food guide BUT....if it were me...and someone brought me a diet that they had planned out that was out of the food guide norm...and it was a good diet, I wouldn't say _not_ to do it. Most trainers are only educated (or required to be educated) according to the food guide...which as we all know SUCKS...but this guy doesn't even seem to have a basic grasp of "*health* & nutrition".


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...if you've read all those threads then you should know _why_ you're doing the diet?
> 
> The Fat Loss Primer explains why...and if you're truly interested...you could read the thread on insulin.
> ...



yeah, that about sums up everything i wanted to know... it doesnt need to be said, but you rock w8. 

although this trainer is someone who has, in the past, really stuck with me.  i dont really feel comfortable questioning him on some of this stuff.  maybe i should post his phone number on the boards.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

Well...you don't need to "question" him on it...you just need to know why you do the diet you do...that way you can explain it to him when he questions you


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...you don't need to "question" him on it...you just need to know why you do the diet you do...that way you can explain it to him when he questions you



I've found a happy medium...

I just finished printing out the fat loss primer and Mercola's paper on Insulin.  I'm gonna leave them for him to read and then see what his reaction is.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

2/25/03:  Legs

Freeweight Squats -- 95lb -- 12x10x9 (dont laugh, its my stabilizers! and i did the hacks first... someone was doing shrugs in the only squat rack   )

Machine Hack Squats -- BW -- 15x15

Seated Curl -- 100lbx12 120lbx12x9

Abductors -- 130lb -- 12x12x12

Abs... 4 sets of 25 decline crunches, and i added in some weighted ab exercises for the first time.  two sets of 30 crunches with 30lb.  it was on some machine where you hold two straps over your shoulders, and crunch down (youre in a sitting position).  felt pretty good, altho the reps were a little high.

I've been doing abs every other day... sometimes even every day.  Is this excessive?  I like doing abs...


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

Meals for 2/26/03:

Meal 1 -
6 egg whites
1 yolk
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
2 tbsp natty PB

Meal 2 -
40g protein shake
2 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Meal 3 -
7oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax oil

Meal 4 -
d'angelo's (sandwich shop) chicken stir fry wrap w/ veggies

Meal 5 -
40g protein shake
2 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Totals (partly guestimate cuz of meal 4) --
Cals: 2400
Fat: 90
Carbs: 180
Protein: 220

bleh... i think i need to go check out how my meals looked at the beginning of my journal.  my carbs are starting to fly off the chart. :/


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

Well that is probably cuz of the wrap.  You do know thats a no no right?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well that is probably cuz of the wrap.  You do know thats a no no right?



yeah i know... but i was out and my friends were like "lets get chinese!"  be happy i convinced them to go to a sandwich shop instead of the golden dragon (where i would have ordered deep fat fried chicken fingers  )


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

You gotta be happy with it not me.  Better choice but I would have opened up the wrap and ate the contents and ditch the wrap.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You gotta be happy with it not me.  Better choice but I would have opened up the wrap and ate the contents and ditch the wrap.



i didnt even think of doing that :/

oh, ive got a question for ya Jodi... could ya give me some ideas for other tricep exercises?  the two im doing now kind of suck.  they just dont feel right.  my triceps are weaker than a 12 year olds too, they need bigtime help!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

What are you doing now for tris?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What are you doing now for tris?



flat bench tri extension (skullpress?) 3 sets 12x10x8

wide grip pushdowns 3 sets of either 12-15 or 6-8 depending on the week.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

Meals for 2/27/03:

Meal 1 -
6 egg whites
1 yolk
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
3 tbsp natty pb

Meal 2 -
40g protein shake
2 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Meal 3 -
7oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp flax

Meal 4 -
40g protein shake
2 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Meal 5 -
7oz steak
1.5 cups spinach

Meal 6 -
40g protein shake
2 tbsp heavy cream
6 strawberries

Totals -
Cals: 2845
Fat: 111
Carbs: 153
Protein: 302


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

2/27/03: Back, Shoulders

Hammer Front Lat Pulldown -- 180lb -- 12x12x9x6

Seated Cable Rows -- 110lbx12x12, 120lbx14   i dunno wtf happened here... but i got this sudden burst of energy and railed out 2 more reps at 10lbs higher weight.  hurt like hell but it was pretty cool. 

Hyperextensions -- BW -- 15x15x15

Hammer Shoulder Press -- 90lb -- 12x12x10x7

BB Shrugs -- 90lb -- 15x12x10x8  my god damn grip keeps giving out on these... i did the last few reps on a couple of these sets hanging onto the bar with just a couple fingertips. :/

------------------

Standing Calf Raise -- 45lbx15, 180lbx15x13x11, 45lbx15

Abs -- Decline crunches 25x25, Weighted crunches 20x20, decline x15.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> flat bench tri extension (skullpress?) 3 sets 12x10x8
> 
> wide grip pushdowns 3 sets of either 12-15 or 6-8 depending on the week.



What about overhead extensions, either, DB or Rope and then some w8ed Dips, and Reverse Grip 1 Arm Pressdowns?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

> BB Shrugs -- 90lb -- 15x12x10x8 my god damn grip keeps giving out on these... i did the last few reps on a couple of these sets hanging onto the bar with just a couple fingertips. :/



That was my problem too and then I got a set of straps and now I have no problems.  Last shrugs were BB 205lb!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That was my problem too and then I got a set of straps and now I have no problems.  Last shrugs were BB 205lb!



Whoa!  I guess i'll have to find myself some straps.  Where's a good place to get em?  Would a sporting goods store have em?  Like Dick's?

For tri's, i've tried overhead extensions too... (with a BB, not DB), they sucked.  lol :/

I havent tried dips.  Thats a good idea.  I dunno if im ready to put extra weight on them yet, though.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmm...

Talk about heaven.  I just bought some freshly ground PB from the nat foods store near here after you mentioned it in another thread, Jodi.  9202846 times better than the natty PB at the local stop and shop.  It's heaven!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey just saw you online - Hellooooooo in here!!! Wheres the updates?????  

Should be ready for a diet change by now aren't you?

Whats your progress???


----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2003)

Well a took a week off from the gym... i was really pushing myself, but my weights werent increasing very much.  I think i may have been overtraining.

I've been keeping my diet up (or so i had thought), just not posting it.

Of course, i hop on the scale this morning... and i lost _6 pounds_ since last saturday.    

Apparently i was doing something wrong.  Either my metabolism has been switched to overload, or my diet has been screwed up.  I've been eating a lot, though...  

Ugh.  I'm planning on going back to the gym monday.  I can't wait to see how much lbm i really lost.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2003)

Hmm... well i just checked my fitday log, and apparently its not quite as bad as i thought.  I "only" lost about 4-4.5 pounds.

I find it odd that i can look at myself in the mirror and still see a lot of fat, even though i'm 6'5" and 200lbs.  I've seen pictures of guys just starting who are shorter, dont have much lbm, and weight just as much... yet look much better.

I want to transfer my head onto someone else's body.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2003)

Mono - remember your body will transform.  You will probably remain the same w8 during this but your body will get leaner.  Last year I remained the same w8 but dropped almost 5% BF.  Don't be concerned about body w8 and remember its about composition.

And start logging your food!!  NOW!! 

How are we suppose to know if what your eating is good or not.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Mono - remember your body will transform.  You will probably remain the same w8 during this but your body will get leaner.  Last year I remained the same w8 but dropped almost 5% BF.  Don't be concerned about body w8 and remember its about composition.
> 
> And start logging your food!!  NOW!!
> ...



yeah yeah i know.  ill start again monday, k? 

i have to start logging my food again for school anyway.  my bio prof gave us a chart of the food pyramid et al, and said "put down what you eat for a week and see how closely you match the correct dietary guidelines". 

yeah, she's one of those people that think 40g of protein per day is enough, and the majority of our intake should consist of carbs.  i might have to fudge some of my numbers for her to get a good grade.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

Umm - Monday has come and gone - Wheres the Updates?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 18, 2003)

bleh...

here's an update for ya:

i got plastered last night and hooked up with one of my best friends, which in effect ruins our friendship.

diets been great.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 18, 2003)

ugh... this is depressing the hell out of me.  i cant get my mind off it.

this girl has been taken advantage of by nearly every guy she's ever been interested in.... then along i come, her fucking friend no less, and more or less do the same thing.

who the hell can she trust if not her own god damn friend?

gah, excuse me while i shoot myself.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> ugh... this is depressing the hell out of me.  i cant get my mind off it.
> 
> this girl has been taken advantage of by nearly every guy she's ever been interested in.... then along i come, her fucking friend no less, and more or less do the same thing.
> ...



Remember.....It takes 2


----------



## Monolith (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Remember.....It takes 2



yeah, but its not quite the same when everyone is drunk off their asses.

blah.

man, its been a while since i drank, too.  i had some bizarre mixtures too... started with a couple shots of whiskey, then i had a couple corona's, then some beer (pong), finally some bailys irish.

its a wonder i didnt puke.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

> yeah, but its not quite the same when everyone is drunk off their asses



Yes it is, because she wouldn't have done it if she didn't want to.  She needs to be responsible for her actions as well.

The only time I would ever consider this taking advantage of someone is when they were passed out.  Then I'd call you a sicko of course.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 18, 2003)

ugh... you have no idea.  i keep recounting the nights events in my mind.  its actually even stranger than what ive said already.

i went over this girls house who i know kind of well, as she was throwing a party for st. pattys.  there are only 7-8 people there i know, the rest are new faces.  anyway, things are starting out kind of slowly... but eventually everyone gets a few drinks down and it starts to liven up.

at one point im sitting on the floor leaning against the sofa, with 2 of my friends (both girls) sitting next to me.  i dont really remember exactly what happened at this point... but i distinctly remember another girl like launching herself onto all 3 of us.  it was like right around then that i remember a whole lot of drunk and sloppy kissing (et al)... which i can only assume involved both my friends.

anyway, next thing i remember is a fire alarm going off.  i didnt react to it for a while, until finally the girl who's house we're at is like "omg theres a fire in my room".  she's yelling at everyone to get out, but im like "oh crap, i dont want her house to burn down..." so i drunkenly headed for the stairs and went to her room.  i get in there, and im like wtf, there's no fire here.  so im stumbling around in the dark in her room looking for this nonexistent fire when i realize someone followed me downstairs.  i dont remember if i realized it then or not, but it was my friend.

yeah, so, long story short we ended up on the friends bed. 

its like a bad soap opera.

at least its good shit to think about when im lifting.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

Teenagers  



I still think your both to blame.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Teenagers
> 
> 
> ...



ok... so i talked to her finally.

she seems to be fine, but im still a little shaken up by the whole thing.  i hate myself for letting it happen.  ugh.  :/

oh... on a brighter note, though:  after taking a week and a half off because i was afraid i was overtraining, i came back in and my squat went up 40 pounds.

and i got a box of detours in the mail with my whey... 
i think i might give one of them a taste tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2003)

Protein bars are bad!!!!

You know that!  

Also, I don't believe in overtraining.  
Your squat probably went up because your diet went to crap and you were over doing the carbs.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Protein bars are bad!!!!
> 
> You know that!
> ...



Yeah i know, protein bars are teh sux, but it's either a protein bar or nothing at all while im at work.  We don't get a break. :/

Maybe it wasn't overtraining... but my diet has been fairly consistent.  Bleh, i need to start logging it again.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, im 199.5 pounds as of this morning... and it doesnt look good.

I've still got a lil bit of a gut, and i could probably stand to lose another 15lbs of fat or so.  6'4" and 185lbs is just a _little_ scrawny looking imo... so i think its time i stop trying to "cut" something i dont have (muscle) and go on a bulk instead.

It's been kind of disheartening to bust my ass in the gym and see only the slightest gains, so hopefully finally seeing some good progress will get me psyched again.

My meals have been fairly good, even though i've been a slacker and havent been writing them down.  They've each been, guesstimating, around 2400-2500 cals.

I'm writing down my meals for today and i'll post em here either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Have you read DP & w8's info on a clean bulk?  Trust me, you will want to do it clean cuz if you don't your just gonna gain fat back.  You may just want to consider a mini-bulk and then go on a cut again.  JMO


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Have you read DP & w8's info on a clean bulk?  Trust me, you will want to do it clean cuz if you don't your just gonna gain fat back.  You may just want to consider a mini-bulk and then go on a cut again.  JMO



Yeah, i read their stuff when i first started browsing IM, but i definitely need to go through it more thoroughly now.

A clean bulk is fo' sure!   IMO i've still got a bit of fat on me, so the last thing i want to do is add even more if its not necessary.

Mini-bulks are what... 4 weeks?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2003)

Its up to you, but I think 4 weeks is good and then you still have time to go on a decent cut for summer.  Beach-time is closing in.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its up to you, but I think 4 weeks is good and then you still have time to go on a decent cut for summer.  Beach-time is closing in.




Yeah i know!  Thats why i started this uber-cut like 3 months ago, hoping to finally rid myself of all this flab by the summer... unfortunately i think i look even worse now that i'm almost there. 

But yeah, 4 weeks should be good... that'll leave me May to cut the crap off.  I certainly won't be ripped by this summer, but it'll be a huge improvement over last summer.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok, here's my meals for today... it's only 9 pm, so last 2 meals are projected.

*Meal 1: 12:30pm*
1/4 cup steel-cut oats
1 can tuna
2.5 tbsp natty PB

*Meal 2:  4:00pm*  Had this post-w/o
2 scoops protein
2.5 tbsp natty PB
6 strawberries

*Meal 3:  7:00pm*
8 oz roast beef
1 cup asparagus
3/4 cup white potato
salad
1 Tbsp newmans

*Meal 4:  10:00pm*
2 scoops protein
3 tbsp natty PB
6 strawberries

*Meal 5:  1:00am*
detour bar 

*Meal 6:  4:00am*
1.5 scoops protein
2 tbsp natty PB
4 strawberries

Totals -
Cals: 2935
Fat: 140
Carbs: 128
Protein: 301

Meals look like crud because of work... no breaks, so i munch on the detour while im working. :/

Suprisingly i've been losing weight consistently even though my meals have had this kind of "jumbled" quality.  Leads me to think i've been in a greater caloric deficit than i had thought... which may be why i was getting such shit gains in the gym... anyway...  

For the bulk im thinking of doing ~3200 cals.  How does that sound?

I'm also thinking of finally supplementing beyond whey protein, and using creatine (Plasma Expandor) and Glutamine powder.

Would you agree with this, Jodi?  Are there any other sups i might benefit from?

Thx.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2003)

btw, nice avatar!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2003)

hmm... i suppose i should start a multivitamin finally, too.

nature's plus source of life or animal pak?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2003)

I think you would benefit from creatine during bulk just remember that once you saturate you will have immediately put on 5-10 lbs of water weight.  I think Prolab is good for creatine.  I like their glutamine.

Why don't you outline your 4-6 week bulk that your planning here after youve read DP & w8's info on bulking.  Try to keep it to slow burning carbs so you won't gain as much fat.

I like the Sources of Life multi's there great.  Try to get the ones without Iron if you can.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2003)

Supps:

Multi with meal one
10 grams of creatine a day (taken 30 mins before meal 1?)
10 grams of glutamine before training, 10 grams after

Meal #1
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
1/3 cup oatmeal before cooking 
2.5 TBS natty PB

Meal #2
2 scoops protein
2.5 TBS natty PB
6 frozen strawberries

Meal #3
6 - 8 oz chicken breast
6 - 8 oz. sweet potato OR 1/2 cup rice (before cooking)
3 cups vegetables (broccoli, etc.) 
2 TBS flax

Meal #4
2 scoops protein
3 TBS natty PB
6 frozen strawberries

Meal #5 
1 can tuna
3 cups vegetables 
1/2 cup rice (before cooking)
1 TBS natty PB

Meal #6
2 scoops protein
3 TBS natty PB
6 frozen strawberries

Totals - 
Cals: 3612
Fat: 145
Carbs: 246
Protein: 330

-----------------------------------

That's just the rough outline... i know it still needs work.  Cals are a bit too high i think.

I based that off the "bulking w/ slow burners" thread posted by w8, and based on DP's recommendations.

However... i came across this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10686&highlight=bulk

In which DP says not to take in more than 140 or so grams of carbs, even on a bulk, and to instead use more fats and protein (2g/lb).

I'm a bit confused as to which plan to follow.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2003)

Why do you measure your rice before cooking.  Wouldn't it be alot easier to cook a bunch at a time and then measure out what you need after its done????

Your plan looks good but your cals are a little high to start.  I would go a little lower and increase as needed.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why do you measure your rice before cooking.  Wouldn't it be alot easier to cook a bunch at a time and then measure out what you need after its done????
> 
> Your plan looks good but your cals are a little high to start.  I would go a little lower and increase as needed.



I measure the rice pre-cooked because i cook it as i need it. 

I suppose it would be easier to cook a bunch at a time... how long does it last in the fridge?

BTW, im suddenly torn on whether or not i want to start the bulk just now... i'm still not exactly lean, and im thinking it would be nice to just see myself without being covered in an inch of fat for once. 

I'll keep working on a bulking plan, however, so it'll be ready when i finally decide to go for it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2003)

Its up to you only you know how you want to feel and look.  Just remember that while your cutting your w8's probably wont' increase much if at all.  I still manage to make them go up sometimes but its slow going.  Just go heavy and to failure.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Its up to you only you know how you want to feel and look.  Just remember that while your cutting your w8's probably wont' increase much if at all.  I still manage to make them go up sometimes but its slow going.  Just go heavy and to failure.



Yeah, i've definitely gotten gains in some areas... but biceps, for example, havent increased a bit in about 2-3 months.

As long as my weights dont decrease, im ok though.

Jodi, what are your thoughts on a ketosis diet?  Is it something i should cycle, or would staying in ketosis for 7+ days be ok?  Would i find myself lethargic?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Yeah, i've definitely gotten gains in some areas... but biceps, for example, havent increased a bit in about 2-3 months.
> 
> As long as my weights dont decrease, im ok though.
> ...



I wouldn't suggest a ketosis diet for you at all.  Your already complaining about your strength.  When you go into ketosis and you become catabolic, your weights will go down even more so.  I would stick with what you got.

However, you have not been posting your meals so I can't see what your eating.  If I could see what  your eating I could make some suggestions on tweaking your diet for improved fat loss.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I wouldn't suggest a ketosis diet for you at all.  Your already complaining about your strength.  When you go into ketosis and you become catabolic, your weights will go down even more so.  I would stick with what you got.
> 
> However, you have not been posting your meals so I can't see what your eating.  If I could see what  your eating I could make some suggestions on tweaking your diet for improved fat loss.




Gah!  I know, i know.


















































I KNOW! 

God, its bizarre, writing down what i eat daily is more difficult for me than actually sticking to the diet.  I think i have ADD or something.


----------

